# DIY meals??



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

For you DIY guys, what kinds of food do you pack on your hunts if your going to be out 4+ days?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

My brother and I like to buy the freeze dried meals that they sell at Cabellas or Sportsmans. All you need is hot water! They are really good tasting as well which is a plus. They even have scrambled eggs and bacon! The nice thing is they are really light so you can pack a lot in. Just boil your water pour it in the bag and eat it right out! Other than that we bring some apples (might bring in a hungry deer) or some protein bars.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Same, Mtn House is probably the most recognizable brand name, but there are several other companies making freeze-dried foods for backpacking... and they are decent'y priced and really packable for what you get...I remember the days of packing just granola and other high protien foods, and having lasagna or creamy potato soup or brownies while camping in the deep is SOOOO much more fun!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I pack Military MRE's. They have everything you need and are very compact. They contain about 1500 calories per meal so you can maintain your energy level.I love having a hot meal without having a fire.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm usually hunting 10 to 15 days so I bring an ice chest for beverages and food. I prepare my meals, vaccum seal them and freeze. When ready to eat I put my meal in a pot of boiling water for a few minutes, slice open the bag and chow down. Nothing like a home cooked meal !!!


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Mtn House meals. They are light you can pack alot and they only need water. If you go someplace that you know there will be water all you need is a water filter and you are set or even just boiling the water. They are perfect. I also like to bring protein bars and granola bars.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

The best meals are the ones that pack themselves in... grouse. MMMMMM, rotisserie. For pack-around lunches I like to bring in bagels (carbs), a big bag of deer jerky (protein and motivation to kill another deer), and a backpack full of snickers bars (sugar). The snickers really help get you going after you hoof it to the top of a mountain, stop to glass, and then don't want to ever stand up again. A healthy alternative is apples, but I always feel hungrier after eating an apple for some reason, and they have just about enough calories to tie your boots, and that's about it. Another favorite that people make fun of me for because its so heavy and bulky to pack around is a big can of beef stew, ravioli, spaghettios, etc. They are a lot cheaper than mountain house, and they come with their own pot. All you need is a heat source. I've even eaten them cold in a pinch. But hey I'm weird... and cheap.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

'bout 4 elbows of dry navy beans, a pound a bacon. Put on when ya first get there and you're good for a week. Total weight...5 lbs...total guys trying snuggle at night...zip


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Ramen noodles. Not the cup kind either. Yuck!! throw in some dried green onions, a boiled egg, and some thin sliced lunch meat. Thats good. On big day hikes I take sandwhiches, chips, lots of snickers bars and some good old trail mix. Oh and a couple mtn dews!! M.R.E's are good too.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Ha! Who has time to eat when your hunting


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't forget peanut butter and jam (or honey). Load tortillas up with PBJ for both slow and quick burn energy. Tortillas last a while and pack much easier than bread. I also love packets of oatmeal. You can also prepack instant pudding with powdered milk. Simply add cold water, and you have a delicious pick-me up snack. I also like the dried mango from Costco for a snack. Pre-cooked bacon and tuna (in foil envelopes) provide some good variety.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I usually take the mountain home freeze dried meals. They're quick to make, and i just take a 16 oz tin cup that I always have in my pack, boil some water, dump it it and you've got lunch. With you going 4+ days I assume you're filtering water somehow. So this will cut down on weight considerably

The other item i won't go without is a big bag of sunflower seeds. They're high in protien and fat, and dont weigh anything. And they keep me busy enough that when I've hit mile number 6 for the day I'm not thinking constantly about my knee or the oncoming blisters. Any distraction for me is a good thing.


----------

